# Which classical music to look for



## saabdave (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi, first post!

I'm new to classical music (massive 80's/90's rock & heavy metal fan but starting to sway!!).

There's one or two pieces really get my juices going and I'm searching for similar music but no idea where to look and what composers I should be listening to/avoid? Have found a few I really like...must be more out there to investigate!

I've listened to a few over the last week be it off some films or searching online but what really sticks out for me are these:

Beethoven Symphony No.7





Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis (absolutely LOVE this one) 





And keep going back to a few Hans Zimmer ones:
Chevaliers de Sangreal





Dies mercurii i martius





Couple more which get me going!! 
Lisa Gerrard
Aria (where can I get one without Michael bloody Gambon talking)!!!





The Host Of Seraphim





(last two are a bit depressing but good!!)

Any help on what else to consider would be great thanks.

saabdave


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

If you like Beethoven's 7th, you really can't go wrong with any of the other Beethoven symphonies. I'd start with 5, then 3.

For your heavy metal background, you might try some Shostakovich, like his _String Quartet #8_, or _Violin Concerto #1._ And if you're feeling adventurous maybe try George Crumb's _Black Angels._

For music that suited for films, like _Tallis Fantasia_, I'd recommend some Sibelius. His 3rd and 5th symphonies are probably the best works that are also the easiest to get into. Rimsky-Korsakov's _Scheherazade_ is also a great piece, and I have a feeling you might like Prokofiev's _Sinfonia Concertante_ (try the Yo-Yo Ma recording).


----------



## saabdave (Jun 28, 2012)

Clementine said:


> And if you're feeling adventurous maybe try George Crumb's _Black Angels._


Thanks for the swift reply....and thatnks for scaring the life out of me with this ^^^ :lol:





Had the speakers turned right up as the last track was a bit quiet!! God did I jump :lol:


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Dvorak, Korsakov, Sibelius, Mussorgsky

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

re some things similar to _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_, try these works by *Alan Hovhaness *(who was influenced by Vaughan Williams) :
- _Alleluia and Fugue, Op. 40b
- Celestial Fantasy, Op. 44_
- _Cello Concerto, Op. 17_

The first two works are quite similar to Vaughan Williams in terms of string technique. The cello concerto is a bit different but still similar in some ways. All are on youtube. Enjoy!


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Second and fourth movement of Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
5th movement of Bartok's String Quartet No. 4
1st movement of Bartok's String Quartet No. 5


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I think it might be more useful to suggest some music that in some way relates to the selections the OP posted, rather than works we are particularly fond of. While saabdave may be coming from a heavy metal background, most of the classical selections he offered are more along the lines of rich, lush, slower movements of Romanticism. I would suggest possibly any of the following:


























*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Just a few ideas. What may help is if you listen to everyone's suggestions and then let us know which one's you particularly like. We might then get a better idea of what you are looking for.


----------



## saabdave (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I'll go through these one by one in work tonight and report back!!

One or two questions though if anyones got 5 mins spare later...

Fantasia on a theme - I've found a slightly different version on youtube which has just blown me away with the higher notes....goosebumps!! Its got it listed as: "Fantasia: Thomas Tallis (Medieval), Theme: Ralph V. Williams (Modern Period)" My favourite so far 






Where can I get this version on CD or better still FLAC/WAV format (90% of my audio is through USB/Ipod)

Also (definitely a few newbie questions here!!) 

Can someone explain what's meant by 1st. 2nd, 3rd etc movement? Is that different versions or different sections of the piece?

Allegratto, A, B, C, D minor, B flat etc etc...help!!!

Apologies for the basic questions! All new to me!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

saabdave said:


> Also (definitely a few newbie questions here!!)
> 
> Can someone explain what's meant by 1st. 2nd, 3rd etc movement? Is that different versions or different sections of the piece?
> 
> Allegratto, A, B, C, D minor, B flat etc etc...help!!!


The movements are basically parts of the piece in its entirety, yes. But usually a live performance is considered a success when all of the movements are performed far from horrible... given that the performance has all the movements included.

As for Allegretto, it's the means of saying what tempo the piece should be played in. Andante, Moderato, etc. are the same principle.

A-G major/minor and the flats/sharps are the keys in which the piece is performed (like D-major scale, etc.). As to give an example, if you have a D-major, it'll mean that every F and C is played a semitone higher, so they're F# and C# instead (and these changes are reverted to F and C whenever it a "natural" is present).

It's also very useful to try and afford a music theory book. It'll help you a lot in your understanding in regards to music and the likes. 

And if I may suggest a nice piece, it would be Verdi's Requiem (starts around 8 minutes IIRC):

[video=youtube;1i-p659VMCc#t=8m30s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i-p659VMCc#t=8m30s[/video]

And I also second Wagner's _Parsifal_, which was posted above. Great piece!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

If you are into metal music, you might be interested in Baroque music as well. 
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons, Concert for the Prince of Poland
Handel - Concerti Grossi Op. 6, Water Music
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos, Orchestral Suites
Corelli - Concerti grossi Op. 6 as well.

If you like shred, Paganini's 24 Caprices is amazing violin virtuoso set.


----------



## saabdave (Jun 28, 2012)

AlainB said:


> The movements are basically parts of the piece in its entirety, yes. But usually a live performance is considered a success when all of the movements are performed far from horrible... given that the performance has all the movements included.
> 
> As for Allegretto, it's the means of saying what tempo the piece should be played in. Andante, Moderato, etc. are the same principle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to explain, I think I'll pop into town this weekend and get a book!

I've not had a chance to listen to all of these yet but with a 3 hour coach journey home I'm sure I'll find a few there I like 

Thanks to everyone for contributing...more the merrier!!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and to classical music ! There's so much awesome stuff you need to hear .

For example: Claude Debussy : La Mer (The Sea ) . Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov : Scheherezade .( an evocation of the Arabian Nights ) . Gustav Holst : The Planets . Richard Strauss : Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks,
Don Quixote . Don Juan . Also Sprach Zarathustra .(Opening used in the famous Kubrick film 2001, a space odyssey ). Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's life). Alpine symphony .
Bedrich Smetana: The Moldau . ( a river in the Czech republic ). Maurice Ravel. Daphis &Chloe ballet score.
Rhjapsodie Espagnol. Bolero. Modest Mussorgsky ,orchestrated by Ravel. Pictures at an Exhibition. 
Night on Bald Mountain . Igor Stravinsky. The Rite of Spring. Sergei Prokofiev: Scythian Suite. 
Bela Bartok: Concerto For Orchestra. The Miraculous Mandarin Suite. Franz Liszt: Les Preludes .
A Faust symphony . Sir Edward Elgar : Enigma Variations. Aaron Copland : Suite from Billy the Kid .
Rodeo Ballet . These are all highly colorful orchestral works you should really find cool !


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Oops. That should be spelled "Daphnis & Chloe" <not Dahis & Chloe. Finger slip.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Pfft .. Metal sucks, it's for psychos. Stay away from it.

Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven and Schubert are the top of 'Classic' period ... Their style of composition is very moderate and is praised by most of music lovers.


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Pfft .. Metal sucks, it's for psychos. Stay away from it.
> 
> Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven and Schubert are the top of 'Classic' period ... Their style of composition is very moderate and is praised by most of music lovers.


How could you forget Chopin?? He's in that top as well...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Pfft .. Metal sucks, it's for psychos. Stay away from it.
> 
> Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven and Schubert are the top of 'Classic' period ... Their style of composition is very moderate and is praised by most of music lovers.


Metal is awesome. Nothing brings out the adrenaline like metal.


----------

